

Ask HN: Why is gmail so unchanging? - dammitcoetzee

Perhaps this is a matter of opinion, but I am intensely frustrated with gmail. Why is it so awkward to use. Why is the task list so un-intuitive? Why is the calendar and task and email so weirdly separated. Why do I have to make a google plus page to send photos through gchat. I have eight of these things now.<p>Assuming these things frustrate people as much as they frustrate me; which, admittedly, is presumptuous. My real questions are, and my real interest. Why is this happening in Google? Is this something wrong with management. Design focus? Do they not have a way to get good customer feedback? Is this a legacy support problem? How can a main product get so few updates and be so uninspiring? Is having good design and good UI unimportant after a product become large enough? How do you adequately measure the need for change?
======
andrewchambers
Maybe because they are making a new product:

[http://www.google.com/inbox/](http://www.google.com/inbox/)

~~~
xahrepap
I don't think inbox is meant to replace Gmail's current UI. It's meant to be a
simple interface for a specific workflow. That will probably be fine for the
average gmail user, but I can't see it replacing Gmail.

